# unterschied vektor .- jpeg



## moonlightshadow (21. Mai 2006)

Ok Leutz ich weiß... Ganz dumme Frage...
Kann mir wer den Unterschied zwischen Vektor-Grafiken und "normalen Bildern" erklären?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Mai 2006)

Hi,
hab jetzt nicht ganz so viel zeit dir das ganz genau zu erklären aber bei Vektorzeichnungen hast du ansich jeweils zwei Punkte und der Bereich dazwischen wird mathematisch errechnet (siehe auch vektorrechnung). Somit ist das Ding immer skalierbar und es entsteht kein Qualitativer Unterschied zwiscehn einer großen und kleinene skalierung. Bei normalen (Bitmap) Bildern hast du einzelne Farbpunkte (Pixel) welche das Bild ergeben. Wenn du nun das Bild skalierst oder drehst muß der Computer nun Pixel abziehen oder dazurechnen (interpolation) somit hast du eine Qualitative Veränderung die eigentlich immer schlechter ist als das Original, da der Computer ja nicht weiß wo er etwas dazu rechnen oder abziehen soll. Entschieden wird das durch gewisse Algorythmen welche von bestimmten Einstellungen in den Bildverarbeitungsprogrammen abhängen (Pixelwiederholung, bilinear, bikubisch). 

Gruß


----------



## chmee (22. Mai 2006)

Eine Vektordatei speichert nur die Punkte und Eigenschaften der Punkte oder
der geschlossenen Fläche. Für die Anzeige ist ein Programm zuständig.

Eine Pixeldatei ( wie jpg ) speichert jeden Bildschirmpunkt einzeln.

Analoges Beispiel:
Du fragst mich nach dem Weg zu mir. Entweder ich schicke Dir ne Zeichnung mit den
Straßen und dem Fahrweg (Pixel) oder ich sage Dir einfach wie Du zu fahren hast
( 5km geradeaus, Dann bei der Eisdiele rechts, 2.Ampel links, 100m, Du bist Da )

In der ersten Version muß ich Dir ein komplettes Blatt schicken , in der zweiten
reicht ein Anruf und nur ein wenig Beschreibung.

mfg chmee - Muss los zur Arbeit -


----------

